# Building Kernel



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me a good place to start off on building kernels for my device. I've looked around, but haven't found too much as far as a basic guide goes for compiling a kernel. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

KeithN said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me a good place to start off on building kernels for my device. I've looked around, but haven't found too much as far as a basic guide goes for compiling a kernel. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04


This is a good guide if you have an HTC Sense device but the principles can be carried over to an AOSP device as well...hope it finds you well.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjN8x8Pfcl0&feature=fvwrel


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm on a Samsung fascinate running ics. If I can start getting something aosp to build it would at least give me a good place to start with. 
I will definitely look when I get the chance

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a couple links that will be helpful and I'll explain how I applied them to different source. Km at work right now bit I'll be home I'm an hour or two and post them then. Plus, I had a fascinate  so building for that phone has a special place I'm my heart haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome thanks! I've been able to build a full rom from source (cm7 and AOSP) and now I want to be able to do a kernel only. I'd like to get the basics down before attempting to get too much deeper into it.


----------

